# BRP 2013/2014 winter series at NORCAR



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP and NORCAR bring You the 2013/2014 winter racing series.

Rules are same as We have been running. The exception is the claiming prices have gone up Motors are $20.00 and Batteries are $15.00

3 of the races will be road course only and held on NORCAR club road race dates.

Will have same classes as the past for points 3100 and Rookie. We will still be running road course but it will be none points and will use same rules as summer races.

Dates Oval
Nov 9, Dec 7, Jan 4, Feb 15, Mar 15, April 12

Dates Road course only Dec 21, Jan 25, Mar 1

9 Race series with 3 drops !!!!

So come on out and join in the fun this is the best class of racing to get started in RC.

NORCAR will also be running 1/18th road races at all of the club races along with Rookies on the road course.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait to see everyone - especially the racers who do that off-road thing in the summer, and haven't been racing BRP.....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

What's up Guys??? :wave:
Logan and I are hoping to make it to a couple of the roadcourse races. He's playing for his school hockey team this year so he won't have weekend games. Hopefully he won't have indoor MX races on the BRP dates.
We're hoping to see everyone this winter!!! :thumbsup:


What motor and gearing are you guys using now?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

10/48 3100 Brushless 800mah Lipos


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait foe some road racing! The drivers who have been trying the road courses this summer have come a long way! Should be some good racing!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We are going to have to open up our battery to other suppliers since many have old tired packs and there has not been anything available for months.

All 800mah 25c packs will be allowed at this time.

Here is a source that has been tested and work very well

http://www.buddyrc.com/glacier-20c-800mah-2s.html


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What about these???

www.gensace.de/lipo-battery/helicopter-lipo/gens-ace-800mah-7-4v-40c-2s1p-lipo-battery-pack.html

Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> We are going to have to open up our battery to other suppliers since many have old tired packs and there has not been anything available for months.
> 
> All 800mah 25c packs will be allowed at this time.
> 
> ...



Got some of these, and they do not test that good. Hope they improve with use!!!

Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Easy said:


> Got some of these, and they do not test that good. Hope they improve with use!!!
> 
> Don


By the way, they are 25C....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Battery tests
Gens, Turnigy and Glacier......

Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

As it said 800 mah 25c packs are allowed not 40c.

Stuie raced them at the last race and they looked fine with 2 cycles on them.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will cycle them a few more times, hopefully they will improve.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 PM please !!!

2 weeks till the first winter series race :thumbsup:

What will it bring ??


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 PM please !!!
> 
> 2 weeks till the first winter series race :thumbsup:
> 
> What will it bring ??


Bud:
Waynes PM box has been a mess due to the HWC. Almost 100/day so it would be easy to overlook one. Also being at the track every night (and some days) isn't helping. We are there again tonight for finishing touches.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good luck to all racing this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone have problems with the Hobbywing 2 in 1 program box? I have 2 of them, and they both just have 16 boxes across the display. They will not do anything else.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have no problems with mine! You can try to download the new software and update the box. 

BTW - I have cycled the Glacier LiPo's. The numbers look good.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have 3.3 software, but I get just the boxes, like in the picture, when I connect the USB cord to the computer. This is my second one. I thought the first was bad, bought another, it does the same thing. Now I have 2 that do not work....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Does it do the dame thing when you connect it to the ESC?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Yes, I get nothing else....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Are you plugging the esc into the program box before you plug the esc into the battery?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I followed the instructions in the manual. This is the second one that has acted this way. I opened a trouble ticket at Hobbypartz (where I bought both of them), so I am waiting to see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

One week till the first winter series race !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

This Sat. is the first race of the series and I know I will be there. Any guesses as to how many people will be there? Lets make this a good turn out and the beginning of a good Winter series.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be racing! Can't wait to see all my friends who race dirt in the summer and BRP in the winter! Remember, NORCAR has a new track that is so nice!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

I don't think it has been posted, but the start time will be 3pm (just like last series), but the doors will open later, 1pm.

It will be BRP's only, no 1/10 vehicles 

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope to be there in time to see everyone !!! Have a good race day :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Will there be parts???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Will there be parts???


BRP's don't break!

We got tires, bodies, axles, and all the goodies in just in case


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night of racing! Lots of FAST cars!!! Thanks to everyone who came on out... see you all at the next race!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

It was a fun night of racing. A good time was had by all!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks all who came out!
20+ entries for the first race.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Thanks all who came out!
> 20+ entries for the first race.


Thank you for providing such a great place to play!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don't forget to clean your tires, charge your LiPo's to 60%, and clean the front steering blocks before you store your car for next race! 
If you need new LiPo's, the Glaicer's tested very well last night. I will have some at the next race for sale - $7.50.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Mike, what is the model of your charger?
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

EOS 0720i NET3
http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> EOS 0720i NET3
> http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/



Thanks, I am looking for one on ebay.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like it was a good first winter series race !!! I will see You all at the next in Dec.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - sure hope you are racing oval.....someone needs to take down Tang


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - sure hope you are racing oval.....someone needs to take down Tang


Thats a good one!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - sure hope you are racing oval.....someone needs to take down Tang


OK I will take Him out !!! I mean down


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be back to try again at the next race. I was faster, he was just luckier and he knows it.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*B-Main Hero*



Micro_Racer said:


> Don't forget to clean your tires, charge your LiPo's to 60%, and clean the front steering blocks before you store your car for next race!
> If you need new LiPo's, the Glaicer's tested very well last night. I will have some at the next race for sale - $7.50.


Hmm, maybe this explains why I'm forever in the B's. I have yet to clean any of my tires, store any of my lipos, and do what to the steering blocks!?! Shoot, I just make sure my wheel nuts are Goodentite, then I Sauce and Go Racing!

BRP for Life!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Getting closer to the second race of the winter series!!!! Can anyone beat Tang tester  I will sure try !!!!!

Don't forget the indoor champs going on this weekend.

See you all on Dec 7th :wave: I will have the rack packed for all your Christmas needs


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud
I need some of the nuts (plastic) that fit the front BRP body mount.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK good Christmas item !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone getting ready for December 7th?!?!

Who is coming out??


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hopefully Don D. and I will be there....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ME ME :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I be racing the champs!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> I be racing the champs!


Good but the next race is on the 7th of december 

Any old time BRP racers that raced in the 16D motor days I'm looking for old stock of Gold dust brushes for my slot cars. If you have any bring them to the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Well my 22 year old son has graduated from HPI micro to BRP and he still kicks our butts he was pushing lap records within 40 laps of wheel time!
Just goes to show that 22 year old reflexes are decidedly better than 50 year old!!! Bastard, were gonna feed him more beer next week.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Everyone getting ready for December 7th?!?!
> 
> Who is coming out??


Max,Mia and I are coming


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice !!! Think were going to have a good turnout sat :thumbsup:

Anyone have any luck on gold dust brushes?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Oval is down and a road track is ready 

See everyone Saturday at 1:00pm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 look at you PM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Getting ready for some racing today! see everyone soon!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

See you later!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun tonight! Great turn-out! It was nice to TQ, it has been a long time. So close to taking the A main....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP car racing is the best form of RC !!!!! 10 min race all very close side by side racing !!!! I don't see that in any of the other forms of RC


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

A good time was had by all!! Thanks to Bud and the crew running the Gate. Thanks guys, without you there would be no fun....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud
You have a pm
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Should we try for a head count for this Sat? I plan to be there for the road race.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will try and be there.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be slot racing this weekend but plan to stop after if I don't get done too late. Sending Wayne more tires and the major awards to present :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

BudBartos said:


> I will be slot racing this weekend but plan to stop after if I don't get done too late. Sending Wayne more tires and the major awards to present :thumbsup:


Max and I will be racing


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, I was on my way, when the "check engine" light decided it wanted to shine. Now I am back home trying to figure out what the problem is. Will miss racing with you guys, but now I am having trouble with both my cars!!! Guess I have to open my wallet and get a couple of new ones....


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to here Don. Hope it is nothing major.

Doug.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

You missed a great road course.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

old_dude said:


> You missed a great road course.


Sure wish I could have made it. Car goes into the shop Monday, hope it isn't too major. I do have a 100K mile warranty, hope that will cover the problem..... (Car has 90K on it)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was the race sorry I did not get done till 10:00 so I thought too late to stop in


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> How was the race sorry I did not get done till 10:00 so I thought too late to stop in


It wasn't too late


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope everyone has a great holiday season, and Merry Christmas and Happy new Year........  See you all next year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas! I hope Santa drops off many BRP goodies to all the good boys and girls! Enjoy this time with your family and friends!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Merry Christmas to all !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race Jan 4th....oval with a little road....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site:
https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2011-brp-indoor-series

Enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Micro !!!!!! See you all next year Or next saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Check your PM box Bud!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Check your PM box Bud!!


Now You check yours !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Happy 

New

Year!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Same to you Mike, hope yours is a great one.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Getting ready for the Race !!!! Hope to see You there :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

As long as the weather cooperates, Don and I will be there..


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there too


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I'll be there too


WOW, if Bud shows, there will be at least 4 of us.... LOL


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> WOW, if Bud shows, there will be at least 4 of us.... LOL


Brankica and Geoff and Ron and Stu make 5, 6, 7, and 8!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Brankica and Geoff and Ron and Stu make 5, 6, 7, and 8!!


OK, a full house!! See you tomorrow.
Don P.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be racing! 9


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Nine plus one*

I'm in so that makes Ten


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Street Sweeper said:


> I'm in so that makes Ten


If Mel is going max and I are in. Can't let Mel have all the fun


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing today with a nice turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks to all for a great night of racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Outstanding racing last night! The B and A mains were clean, competitive, and full of close racing! The ice was the great equalizer! 
If you have new Glacier LiPo's, don't forget to cycle them 2-3 times before your first use. Charge at 2amps, and discharge at a max of 2.5amps. I recommend balancing them with every cycle.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Need some help. My road car, stutters when throttled at slow speed. You can hold the pinion and give it full throttle and I doesn't turn the gear, just stutters. Tried another speed control, does the same thing. Tried another motor, does the same thing, tried a third speed control, does the same. WTF am I missing???? Set punch control all over the place (1,3,7), powered by 7.9v off 60 amp power supply. Any Ideas?????

Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow! Usually it's the motor that's the problem. Make sure the motor wires are all securely in the can.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Mike, 2 different motors do the same thing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site:
https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2011-brp-indoor-series

Enjoy!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Easy said:


> Mike, 2 different motors do the same thing.


crazy! I don't think it is the radio....but swap out the receiver...


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> crazy! I don't think it is the radio....but swap out the receiver...


I have had the same thing happen a number of times with Max's car. Seems to happen after a big hit or crash. It's always been the motor with his car. Slim a chance but maybe two bad motors?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Happens with 3 speed controls, and 3 motors. I am stumped!


----------



## LittleStuey (Jun 3, 2013)

The small wires from the motor windings coming out of the motor endbell often pull loose or short causing the motors to go bad like this.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

LittleStuey said:


> The small wires from the motor windings coming out of the motor endbell often pull loose or short causing the motors to go bad like this.


I have seen that too, but this is happening with 3 different motors, and 3 different speed controls. Mike saw what it was doing, and I thought it was just a bad motor. I am going to replace the receiver and see if that changes anything.
Thanks
Don


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

That is a stumper. This stuff is pretty solid and you have done everything I would test. Try moving the receiver antenna away from any other wiring in the car.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Ron
I will try that also.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I think it is fixed. Had more than one bad motor, enough to blow your mind as one motor was never mounted in a car. The third motor was from a car my grandchildren play in the basement with, and that was bad also..... Who would have thought? Guess who will be buying motors next time he is at the track?
Thanks for all the input.
Don


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Easy said:


> I think it is fixed. Had more than one bad motor, enough to blow your mind as one motor was never mounted in a car. The third motor was from a car my grandchildren play in the basement with, and that was bad also..... Who would have thought? Guess who will be buying motors next time he is at the track?
> Thanks for all the input.
> Don


I have had a brand new motor do the same thing in the past


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Racer649 said:


> I have had a brand new motor do the same thing in the past


It was just that everything I tried didn't work. Oh well, seems better now, only time will tell.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't throw those motors away. The stator is what went bad. Save them for parts, sometimes a rotor breaks or separates from the shaft and those would be good replacements.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

old_dude said:


> Don't throw those motors away. The stator is what went bad. Save them for parts, sometimes a rotor breaks or separates from the shaft and those would be good replacements.


I will do that.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Just Saying...*



Easy said:


> I think it is fixed. Had more than one bad motor, enough to blow your mind as one motor was never mounted in a car. The third motor was from a car my grandchildren play in the basement with, and that was bad also..... Who would have thought? *Guess who will be buying motors next time he is at the track?*
> Thanks for all the input.
> Don


Well if you do, don't mistakenly leave them on top of the paper towel dispenser in the bathroom... or you will be buying them again.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Street Sweeper said:


> Well if you do, don't mistakenly leave them on top of the paper towel dispenser in the bathroom... or you will be buying them again.


No, when I buy things, I put them on the car, or in my case. Paper towel dispenser doesn't go on my car, or home with me. LOL
Thanks for the advice though.
Don P.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Has anyone updated the firmware of their new icharger? I just did mine, and was wondering what changes were made. Mine went from ver 2.0.9 to 2.11.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What changed - the numbers!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I was looking around the BRP site & Micro's page for info on the lastest, greatest BRP cars. Is it still the Raptor? & are the kits available at the Gate? What is the current motor, battery & are those at the the Gate as well?


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hangtime said:


> I was looking around the BRP site & Micro's page for info on the lastest, greatest BRP cars. Is it still the Raptor? & are the kits available at the Gate? What is the current motor, battery & are those at the the Gate as well?


I think the gate has a kit in the case. 3100 spec brushless motor and 800mah battery all at the gate


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok thanks Racer649.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> I was looking around the BRP site & Micro's page for info on the lastest, greatest BRP cars. Is it still the Raptor? & are the kits available at the Gate? What is the current motor, battery & are those at the the Gate as well?


No more raptors. Gate should have all You need.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hangtime said:


> I was looking around the BRP site & Micro's page for info on the lastest, greatest BRP cars. Is it still the Raptor? & are the kits available at the Gate? What is the current motor, battery & are those at the the Gate as well?


Hello Rick - Hope to see you at the track!

The latest and greatest BRP car is the same as when you last raced! The current set-up is the LTO chassis. Our rules are simple:
800Mah 2s 7.4 LiPo (available at the track for $8)
BRP "spec" motor (at the track for $15)


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm gonna stop in today & take a look. What chassis on the road course? thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP road chassis.... no more road raptors in production....


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is the Futaba 9650 still the preferred servo??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's the one I use. Others have gone to a smaller "micro" size.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly the BRP liked more weight up front. Are you still running the wing on the COT?? One didn't come in the kit.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use the T-Bud body, without any additional wing. Tang uses the COT with a small spoiler.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

For the BRP road points races that are part of the NORCAR club races we are starting earlier.

Racing will start at 1pm.

This should get us out the door a bit earlier!

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who is in for some road racing this Saturday?!?!


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> So who is in for some road racing this Saturday?!?!


I'm out this weekend. Have cub scouts


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I am not going to be able to be there. Sorry


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I won't be there. I have to work until 1:00. See you next month, sorry.


----------



## LittleStuey (Jun 3, 2013)

I work this saturday but only half a day so I'll be there after. Which dates of the Norcar road points races are brp road points using the LTO chassis instead of the brp road chassis?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be there for part of the day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for sending the point Tang - sorry I couldn't make it out!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:How many racers showed up for the race? I know I removed over a foot of snow from my driveway so I could go to work.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Think there were 9 BRP racers. Took Me 4 1/2 hrs to get home from PA normal 2 45 crazy snow :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

LittleStuey said:


> I work this saturday but only half a day so I'll be there after. Which dates of the Norcar road points races are brp road points using the LTO chassis instead of the brp road chassis?


Jan 25 and Mar 1 oval points on road course. And that last one in Dec don't remember the date but it's done anyhow.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Way too much snow for me. The snow is up to my knees in my back yard.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well.... It didn't look good Saturday, but we still had 30 total entries and a heat of 4 BRP.

Micro, I have the results


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next race oval and road BRP only on Feb 15 !!! 

SG1 will racing start at 1:00 or the usual 3:00?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Next race oval and road BRP only on Feb 15 !!!
> 
> SG1 will racing start at 1:00 or the usual 3:00?


The usual 3:00pm for you guys!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> The usual 3:00pm for you guys!!


Thanks SG1 I should have your car kits ready next week fiberglass on it's way :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I got mine together. I'm stuck on the paint job. I hope to make a race soon. lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next BRP race is coming up on Feb 15 :thumbsup: Racing will start at 3:00 as per SG1. I will not be able to make this race so if there is anything You may need the the Gate does not stock let Me know and I can get it out for you.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - I need 2 of everything


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone interested in a Hyperion 720i Super Duo3? Just got it Tues, and it is not compatible with the Logview program in my computers. I paid $259.95, so make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who is in this Saturday?


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> So who is in this Saturday?


I'm in with the kids


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am having withdrawls, I'll be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Get'n ready for today!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone who made it out!

21 entries with some great racing!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks to the staff at the gate for providing a venue to race at!! Good food, good friends, and good racing. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

After seeing Tang qual. 3rd in road course, I may have to build one so I can run so he can qual. 4th next time


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> After seeing Tang qual. 3rd in road course, I may have to build one so I can run so he can qual. 4th next time


That was ugly!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun racing last night! It was great to see so many racers! 

Now how do we slow down Ron?!?! 

Tang was 3rd in both road and oval? Better work on his program


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like a good time was had by all !!!! Except Tang


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Are we going to have another series after this one completes?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes hope to have to talk to the big Boss there :thumbsup: We may be doing more if not all road races? will see. If so I may do a new road chassis for the Lipo's


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Sounds good!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Lots of fun racing last night! It was great to see so many racers!
> 
> Now how do we slow down Ron?!?!
> 
> Tang was 3rd in both road and oval? Better work on his program


Real glad to see the numbers of BRP onroad racers picking up and everybody having fun. The Gate crew really knows how to get the crowds of racers together, especially at an awesome racing venue.....like the Gate. The work that everyone puts into the Gate really shows......thus, you have enthusiastic racers attend. I need to come out and share in the fun, even this summer. I really have missed racing the BRP cars lately. I'll try to get some of the Toledo gang to attend too!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Yes hope to have to talk to the big Boss there :thumbsup: We may be doing more if not all road races? will see. If so I may do a new road chassis for the Lipo's


Bud. A new road chassis for the Lipo's? .....now you really have my attention.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:After all these years of Oval racing, I would be unhappy to return to all road racing. I vote to stay mostly Oval.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :thumbsup:After all these years of Oval racing, I would be unhappy to return to all road racing. I vote to stay mostly Oval.


Me too!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Talked with SG1 and oval is still good to go along with the road racing like we have now :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you!:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :thumbsup:After all these years of Oval racing, I would be unhappy to return to all road racing. I vote to stay mostly Oval.


Me also


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Thank you!:wave:


Me too, Thanks...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site.... tie for 1st right now....


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey guys, is there anyplace online where I can order the 3100 kv brp motor? Thanks, beach


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Send Sg1 a pm. If we have it at The Gate I'm sure he will send it to you.

chuck


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

beachbum2007 said:


> Hey guys, is there anyplace online where I can order the 3100 kv brp motor? Thanks, beach


Unless they are sold out, they have them at The Gate.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Easy said:


> Unless they are sold out, they have them at The Gate.


We have a few in the hobby shop at the gate


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro, you have a pm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good day of road racing! Nice big road track to run on! Nice job Tang for the win...


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Good day of road racing! Nice big road track to run on! Nice job Tang for the win...


How was the spec 1/12 class?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points updated.... Will we see the famous Bud Bartos at the next BRP Points race????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

????????????????????????:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> ????????????????????????:wave:


The suspense builds!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are we going to have a good turn out next Sat. for a change. Come on everybody come out and have agood time going left turn only with a little roadoval added in. See whomever the 15th.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

What associated motor and speedo are y'all running?? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

whoop27 said:


> What associated motor and speedo are y'all running?? Thanks


We are all brushless here but associated super 370 #21210 and Tekin B1 speed control for brushed was the hot setup.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Ok bud thanks if anyone has anything for sale I'm in need


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

whoop27 said:


> Ok bud thanks if anyone has anything for sale I'm in need


I have a b1 maybe some motors tooo. 40 bucks shipping if you want the speedo


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

*B1*

Money send ... Thanks


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

whoop27 said:


> Ok bud thanks if anyone has anything for sale I'm in need


I have 4 motors, 2 speed controls and 1 heat sink if you need more.

Don


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

*Price*

Price??


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

whoop27 said:


> Price??


Make me an offer. I don't have any idea what the stuff is worth. It is all used, but in good shape, as best as I can tell.

Don


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Haha make an offer??? Ok 20.00 shipped


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

You tell me what u want for it


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

How about $90 for it all shipped?


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Lol have to wait till payday for that


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Make me an offer, I really don't know what to ask for these.
Don


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Let me see what's going in with tangtester I've not heard from him sense I payed


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

No problem. I didn't want to interfere with his deal.
Don


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Well funny thing is I sent the money and know I can't get a response ... Does anyone on here know him


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

whoop27 said:


> Well funny thing is I sent the money and know I can't get a response ... Does anyone on here know him


I know him, and he is a straight up guy.. Give him time, he works screwy hours.
Don


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Who is in for BRP this weekend??

I'm thinking a nice Tri-oval


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

sg1 said:


> Who is in for BRP this weekend??
> 
> I'm thinking a nice Tri-oval


Max and I are in


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tri-Oval sounds like fun!!!


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Yup he sent it thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 PM !!!! Look asap


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

Micro_Racer said:


> Tri-Oval sounds like fun!!!


Bud. Are you showing up Saturday? Going to have cake for Max's birthday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 PM !!!! Look asap


Got it!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope to be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry Guys and girls will not be able to make it . Going to be racing at a big slot car event in Columbus you can watch it here 

http://www.tomthumbhobbies.com/LiveTiming/

Will see you all in April for the awards race :wave:

Just sent the shop a batch of parts also.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be there if I get over this cold/flu thing I just came down with.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

old_dude said:


> I'll be there if I get over this cold/flu thing I just came down with.



Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Sorry Guys and girls will not be able to make it . Going to be racing at a big slot car event in Columbus you can watch it here
> 
> http://www.tomthumbhobbies.com/LiveTiming/
> 
> Will see you all in April for the awards race :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are we starting at 3:00 or 1:00 this Sat?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Are we starting at 3:00 or 1:00 this Sat?


Practice starts at 1pm racing at 3pm


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thankx, see you around 1:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great racing last night! I enjoyed the Tri-oval type track! It was great to see some old friends return for some BRP racing, and a few new faces! 

We are building the summer schedule and welcome feedback on how to keep the series fun and exciting.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

It was a fun night. Even though my car was not good at all, I still had fun with everyone.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

One of my best race days in a long time. Qualified 5th in the A main. Even though I finished 7th I had a great day. Thanks NORCAR for a good time as usual. A few more racers would have made it better.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who came out. Hope you'll come back for the last race of the series next month.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> We are building the summer schedule and welcome feedback on how to keep the series fun and exciting.


Move it about 120 miles to the east!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

martian 710 said:


> Move it about 120 miles to the east!!!:tongue::wave:


That would be way to close to Pittsburg


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Even though I finished second, that main was an awesome race to drive. Congrats Michael, you earned that one.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

old_dude said:


> Even though I finished second, that main was an awesome race to drive. Congrats Michael, you earned that one.


That was a great race to watch...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Even though I finished second, that main was an awesome race to drive. Congrats Michael, you earned that one.


Yes he did!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Even though I finished second, that main was an awesome race to drive. Congrats Michael, you earned that one.


It was an interesting race to watch....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Racer649 said:


> That would be way to close to Pittsburg


No, the Pittsburgs are all the other direction!!! It would put you close to Pittsburgh though. Black and yellow, black and yellow!!!

Hopefully Logan and I will get a chance to make a race or 2 this summer. We have a camp at Lake Milton now so that will cut the drive time to The Gate about in half for us. I hope everyone is doing well and hope to see you this summer.:wave:
Brett

P.S. Shyniah starts nursing school at Youngstown State this fall.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> No, the Pittsburgs are all the other
> P.S. Shyniah starts nursing school at Youngstown State this fall.


You trying to make us feel old??? LOL Good hearing from you.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brett - hope you can make it out this summer!!! It will be good to see and race with you!

Ron - that was a fun A-Main! 119 laps.... in 10 min.... 60 lap qualifiers.... the main had no room for error!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trying to set dates for the summer series. Do You want any races that are road course only and held along with NORCAR club race? I know it's a long day. We could just go with 6 dates BRP only oval and road.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:tongue: I am not interested in road only.


----------



## Racer649 (Jan 13, 2012)

BudBartos said:


> Trying to set dates for the summer series. Do You want any races that are road course only and held along with NORCAR club race? I know it's a long day. We could just go with 6 dates BRP only oval and road.


I think having a few road races as part of the series would be fun


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Racer649 said:


> I think having a few road races as part of the series would be fun


We would still have road races at all the oval BRP only events just no Big cars.

Looks like maybe a 6 race summer series with one or two drops


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I enjoy road racing!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> I enjoy road racing!


Road racing enjoys you too!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brett - hope you can make it out this summer!!! It will be good to see and race with you!
> 
> Ron - that was a fun A-Main! 119 laps.... in 10 min.... 60 lap qualifiers.... the main had no room for error!!!


Unfortunately I made two. One forced and the other a pure accident.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget last winter points race is April 12th. We will be giving out the series awards also :thumbsup:

Looking like there will be a 6 race summer series oval along with the simple road course.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 mail !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Getting the summer series lined up. Looks like a 7 race summer with 2 of the races on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget final winter series race and awards this Sat. Open at 1 racing at 3.
I will also have the summer series all set up by then :thumbsup:

Come see if I have forgot how to race RC cars


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget final winter series race and awards this Sat. Open at 1 racing at 3.
> I will also have the summer series all set up by then :thumbsup:
> 
> Come see if I have forgot how to race RC cars


Maybe SG1 will take a circular saw and cut some slots in the carpet for ya!!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Last race of the indoor series is Saturday! Who will be out to enjoy some oval racing? I know Bud will be racing!!!!!!

Who will be the champ?!?!?!!?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave::tongue:
I would think Don P and I will be there to beat somebody.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I find I can't make it. Wife is in the hospital. Nothing too bad just an infection in her urinary tract. See you all next season.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I find I can't make it. Wife is in the hospital. Nothing too bad just an infection in her urinary tract. See you all next season.


Hope all is well with Sally!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I find I can't make it. Wife is in the hospital. Nothing too bad just an infection in her urinary tract. See you all next season.


I hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Doc said she should be home by Wed. Where will the Summer series dates be posted? I am ready now with this temperary interuption about to be over.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud will post the summer dates soon!

So who was the champ???!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Pat with me right behind as was expected.
I did TQ and win the main with Bud second and Pat third. It was an exciting main with lots of action.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Doc said she should be home by Wed. Where will the Summer series dates be posted? I am ready now with this temperary interuption about to be over.


I have a copy and will get it for you.
Was a great night for all.
I think Pat came out the champ, did not stay for the awards.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrats Pat on yet another BRP championship. The "Jimmie Johnson" of BRP.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro You were 3rd in points.

First summer series race is may 31 will post all soon.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks guys. Ron and I had a great battle for it this year. I think the racing has been closer this year then any other year!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

*Summer sched.*

Unless changes were made, this is what was passed out Sat.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Easy said:


> Unless changes were made, this is what was passed out Sat.


Only change is Glacier 25c 2s 800mah batts forgot to put on list.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

New Summer Series thread started!!! be sure to subscribe!!!


----------

